# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q. Is my email address made public when I register on OptiBoard?

## Steve Machol

A.  Not at all!

We have specifically set the board so that no one can learn the email address of any member unless that member posts the address in their signature or in a message.  To test this out, go to the OptiBoard member's list:

http://www.optiboard.com/forums/memberlist.php?s=

Now try to find the email address of any member by clicking on their user name and the 'email' button.  You'll get a box to send an email to them (but only members that have set their user options chose to receive emails from the Board), but you WON'T see their email address.   Any email sent this way, will have the following in the first line:

"This is a message from xxxxxxxx at OptiBoard Discussion Forums."  

Note that this is the ONLY way anyway can send you an email from your OptiBoard registration.  And furthermore only people who are registered on the Board can use this feature.

Rest assured that we've taken great pains to ensure that the email addresses of OptiBoard members are kept confidential from spammers.

----------

